# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box  Update"MModule" v4.28:

## salinas

*31 May 2012: "MModule" v4.28:* 
.imei repair procedure improved 
.firmware structure detection improved, new firmware types sypported 
.4 (four) imei write supported for all known CPU types 
.ChatPhone-QS150 model included in list, sp-unlock supported 
.ChatPhone-QS200 model included in list, sp-unlock supported 
.Avvio-410 model included in list, sp-unlock supported 
.security area repair improved (7 new firmwares supported) 
.firmware database updated

----------

